# BEST PORTABLE HEADPHONE AMP



## iamaustralian

Hi Head-Fi,
  I'm rather new to the audiophile side of the web and after much browsing and consolidating, i decided to buy the Beyerdynamic DT770 80 ohm. So my question is "what is the best headphone amp for the DT770"
  If required i listen to mainly RnB, Hip Hop, Pop, Country, Soft Rock, Pop Rock.
   
  My main source will be my iPod Nano 6th Gen and Laptop. 
   
  NOTE: It needs to work with my PS3 as i will be using them for Gaming also
   
  Also my budget is $100 but if there is one considerable better than the ones in my budget i can reach up to $150
   
  Thanks
   
  BTW I HAVE THE L9 LOD


----------



## iamaustralian

The ones i am considering right now are Fiio E11 and Fred's cMoy 
  If anyone knows where i can buy Fred's cMoy can you put the link in your post?


----------



## iamaustralian

BUMP... please reply


----------



## jeffsf

Fred's eBay store -- http://stores.ebay.com/Fred-Fred-2004


----------



## todd92371

Which is the Fred's amp in that store that was spoken highly off in the 100 dollar amp roundup?
  Thanks.


----------



## jeffsf

I'd try contacting Fred directly to see what fits your needs. It looks like he's got a couple variants of the dual-chip units there, potentially with differences in volume pot, sockets, and also a rechargeable version.


----------



## The Monkey

OP, can you or do you have any interest in building stuff?  If so, try a DIY cmoy.  Very rewarding experience to build your own.


----------



## iamaustralian

I'd prefer a pre built amp and do you think the fred cmoy is substantially better than the fiio e11 and worth the 40 price difference? Also are there any other amps better than the ones mentioned that would suit my needs.
  Cheers


----------



## proton007

For $150, the best option is the O2. It will cost less if you can solder stuff yourself.


----------



## needheadser

I still like rsa 71 b who has sold me a


----------



## iamaustralian

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> For $150, the best option is the O2. It will cost less if you can solder stuff yourself.


 
  Don't get me wrong but i think that the O2 is a bit too big and out of my budget. I have now limited my budget to $100 now and it is most likely going to be the e11 now.
  Thanks for replying though.
   
  Quote: 





needheadser said:


> I still like rsa 71 b who has sold me a


 
  Not sure what your trying to say could you please explain


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah, I think E11 is your best option, unless you want to look at the E7 for it's dac on your computer.


----------



## iamaustralian

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, I think E11 is your best option, unless you want to look at the E7 for it's dac on your computer.


 
  Thanks, yes i think i will be getting the e11 but how does it compare against the 3 channel fred cmoy? Is the sound quality worth the upgrade from the e11 seeing that it is $40 extra?


----------



## H20Fidelity

iamaustralian said:


> Thanks, yes i think i will be getting the e11 but how does it compare against the 3 channel fred cmoy? Is the sound quality worth the upgrade from the e11 seeing that it is $40 extra?




I think you'll know where the extra money went on E11, much better build quality, more features such as low/high power modes, low/high gain, the two bass boost eq settings. E11 is a touch warm in signature and the Cmoy's tend to be a rather neutral. Personally owning one of each in the past. go for the E11, you'll have more fun in the long run. .


----------

